# Peanut butter and jelly



## Hamburger Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Are PB&J's healthy at all? I've been craving them a lot lately.

I put Bananas in them sometimes.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 5, 2006)

Well.....if they aren't then there is a whole mess of people that shouldn't be around!! With or without bananas, I would say they are healthier than most lunch meat sandwiches.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 5, 2006)

Hamburger Kid said:
			
		

> Are PB&J's healthy at all? I've been craving them a lot lately.
> 
> I put Bananas in them sometimes.


 
If you're looking at strictly fat and calorie content than no, it could be argued that PB and J's are not healthy. But peanut butter has little or no cholesterol, and is a good source of protein, vitamin A, B, E, iron, zinc, and copper. I believe that it has a good source of Omega-3 fats as well. With the bread, will it really depends on what kind you're using. Jelly is low in fat, sodium, and cholesterol which is good. The bad thing is that most of the calories come from sugars.


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2006)

The peanut butter is nutritious, and as long as you're pretty active, the jelly won't be a problem. Or try using honey instead of jelly. 
Bananas are great with peanut butter, as are apple slices. 
Try it on some good whole wheat bread!


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2006)

Peanut butter is very healthy and good for you.  Let's just say everything should be eating in moderate portions and you will have no problems gaining.  I've been feeding my 3 year old PB&J sandwiches (about 3-4 times weekly) since he was 1 and thankfully, he's a very strong and healthy boy.  If you're concerned about the extra sugar and calories, you can get the sugarfree and/or lowfat peanut butter and the low sugar or sugarfree jelly on whole wheat bread.  I hope this helps.


----------



## sandwich (Feb 5, 2006)

*PBandJ*

i eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches just about everyday at work. i just switch between grape and stawberry jelly. does anybody recommend anything else to eat this sandwich besides chips. 

sandwich

i'm asking becaue this is still part of my school project. thanks


----------



## Aurora (Feb 5, 2006)

If you are doing research for a school project you should really learn to use Google and other search engines rather than discussion groups which provide more opinions than facts.

I did a Google search on "peanut butter nutrition" and came up with hundreds of sites which provide factual and documented information.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, you have forced me to climb my soapbox...ok, are you buying peanut butter with partially hydrogenated oils?  If so, then, no!  your pb&j is not healthy!  sorry!  I can't hold back!  We only buy all natural peanut butter.  It only has peanuts and salt.  the only two ingredients!  Also agree w/previous post, IN MODERATION!!  

I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches!  Most delicious!!!


----------



## auntdot (Feb 5, 2006)

I grew up on PB&J sandwiches, and in those days we only had two kinds of peanut butter to choose from.

Still love them.

But love PB and bacon sandwiches more.

Do all things in moderation and you will do just fine.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2006)

pb and bacon, auntdot?  Is that really good?  now I can truly say I have never heard of that combo!  But if there were ever two things always in stock in my home, it's peanut butter and bacon!  I will have to give that a go!


----------



## Caine (Feb 8, 2006)

Try REAL peanut butter (if the ingredients list anything other than peanuts and salt, it ain't real peanut butter!) and low or sugarless jelly, jam or preserves (try Polaner All Fruit Preserves, which have no added sugar) on whole grain bread. Now THAT is healthy!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 8, 2006)

Love Pb&J...who would disagree with "all things in moderation". All the studies in the world seem to point to this universal truth (why DO we need all those studies, anyway, if everybody already knows this?)...

Smart Balance is making a peanut butter that is a good source of Omega-3's - I've tried it, it's pretty good.

Enjoy your PB&J.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 9, 2006)

I love PB&J too. Sometimes I will use other nut butters in place of PB just to change things up. Cashew butter w/ honey is really good, or almond and apple butter together. Experiment! There are lots of yummy protein/nut and fruit combos to try. 

Also, try different kinds of breads. You could try pita, tortillas (and make PB&J "wraps"), english muffins, thin rye bread, raisin bread, etc.

And like everyone else said, anything in moderation! As long as you aren't using huge globs of nut butter and having it for breakfast, lunch and supper, then it can be part of a healthy diet!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

*Believe this?*

There is a school here that is serving the kids peanut butter and jelly sandwiches everyday!  They say this is a balanced meal.  It also will cut down quite a lot of expense and the kids seem to like it for right now.  I wonder if they will cont inue to do this next week?  it is interesting about this combination. 

Elvis Presley loved peanut butter and bananas.  I think that was pretty good combination and have tried it myself and found it very good.  Look at jimmy Carter he has peanut farm and I can imagine he ate lot of peanut butter! One thing I am glad it is offered in the stores but watching the ingredients is important.  When it is natural have to stir it to make sure the oils are combined with the butter.  

I am getting hungry.  I also like almond butter on toast.


----------



## Always Hungry (Feb 9, 2006)

In moderation is the key to all for sure when it comes to eating. After all, if you think about it, the name says it all........peanut BUTTER. So, you can't
eat a ton of it and it expect it to be good for you. 
I'm kind of a sucker for a pbj made with the mango spread we make. But, 
I still love me strawberry jam too


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

*mango spread*

Mango spread?  Never saw that before!  You make it?  I love mangos but to make spread from them would be too expensive.  Only buy small quantity to eat.  Sounds delicious. AND with peanut butter?  Great!

Spoke too soon.  Checked the link on your post and will order some.  Like I said I am getting hunry since I only had yogurt and banana this morning.  Try to limit my intake of food someway but have to make allowance for mango spread one day.  You piqued my interest.  Thanks


----------



## Proserpina (Feb 9, 2006)

Peanut butter is very, very healthy.
And there are ways to make basically _anything_ diet-friendly.  

Try:

2 slices of whole wheat bread 
2 Tbs. of Smuckers natural peanut butter
2 Tbs. of Smuckers sugar-free jam

=350 calories, 17g fat (2g saturated), 6g fibre, 11g protein.


----------



## Caine (Feb 9, 2006)

Always Hungry said:
			
		

> After all, if you think about it, the name says it all........peanut BUTTER. So, you can't
> eat a ton of it and it expect it to be good for you.


Au contraire, mon ami. The term *butter* in peanut butter refers to the consistency only. Dairy butter has saturated fat, which is not healthy, and margarine has trans fats, which are even more unhealthy, whereas peanut butter is about 50 percent monounsaturated and 30 percent polyunsaturated fat, both of which are healthy. Your body does require some fats, at least 10% of your dietary intake.


----------



## Proserpina (Feb 9, 2006)

To be a little bit off-topic.. I know people who love and sware by peanut butter and butter sandwiches.
Now _that_... would be a little harder to incorperate into a healthy diet. :p


----------



## luvs (Feb 9, 2006)

peanut butter is a very healthy food as long as you get the natural kind. protein, vitamins, fiber, & it's filling. have whole grain bread, don't glop on the jelly, and you have a nutritious snack/ meal.


----------



## valnaples (Feb 9, 2006)

I would only add that peanut butter is healthy IF you eat natural peanut butter with NO hydrogenated oils/fats...the processed stuff is pretty bad. One of the best things you can do is eliminate all hydrogenated oils/fats from your diet and processed peanut butters have tons of them, mostly.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 10, 2006)

I won't repeat anything about the transfats (hydrogenated fats) in peanut butter.  But I will add something about the nutritional value of natural peanut butter.  Peanuts are not truly members of the nut family.  They are legumes, like peas and beans, and contain the same nutritional benefits.  But they are naturally high in fats (where do you think all of the peanut oil comes from?)  And thoug that fat is mostly mono, and poly-unsaturate, it is stiff a fat, which means that it is calorie intense and can lead to high triglycerides, and weight gain if too much es eaten.

Fortunately, most of us smear a tbs. or so on our bread and add whatever we add.  That won't be enough to cause any problems and will add fiber and protien to your diet.  Peanut butter, used wisely, is a great and nutritious food.

And jelly, if you opt for the sugarless varieties, are high in the natural vitamins and minerals common to fresh fruit.  The thing to remember is that in the jelled for (jams too), you are getting more fruit than you would normally eat in a serving.  But again, if you use a single tbs. or so in your sandwich, the health benefits far outweigh any sugar intake.  Again you get the soluble fibers, vitamins, isoflavones, etc.  All of this is good stuff.

Use whole grain breads for extra flavor, texture, and nutrition.  You will find that if you aren't used to it, the flavor will be strong.  But after a couple of days, if you are like the great majority of us, it will soon become the preffered flavor over store-bought white bread (truly boring stuff).

So the short answer is, yes, PBJ's are good for you, if you eat the real thing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Always Hungry (Feb 12, 2006)

Caine said:
			
		

> Au contraire, mon ami. The term *butter* in peanut butter refers to the consistency only. Dairy butter has saturated fat, which is not healthy, and margarine has trans fats, which are even more unhealthy, whereas peanut butter is about 50 percent monounsaturated and 30 percent polyunsaturated fat, both of which are healthy. Your body does require some fats, at least 10% of your dietary intake.



I was being somewhat sarcastic when I said "butter" referring to PB. I guess
that wasn't apparent. Anyhow, I know it deals with the consistency. Nuts
contain "good fats" that our bodies need. After all, our bodies need to
consume fat in order to burn fat. I just am not a big fan of the taste of the
all natural peanut butters. Thank goodness for jams/jellies.

Cheers


----------



## Constance (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a friend that spreads peanut butter on strips of thick-sliced bacon, rolls them up, sticks with a toothpicks, and broils until bacon is crisp. They are quite delicious!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 12, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have a friend that spreads peanut butter on strips of thick-sliced bacon, rolls them up, sticks with a toothpicks, and broils until bacon is crisp. They are quite delicious!


 
Yikes.. that is loaded with saturated fat. I'm sure it is tasty, but I'd be scared of a "dish" like that! 

2 strips of bacon w/ 2 tbsp peanut butter = 260 calories and 23g of fat! 

I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 13, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have a friend that spreads peanut butter on strips of thick-sliced bacon, rolls them up, sticks with a toothpicks, and broils until bacon is crisp. They are quite delicious!




Not at all healthy but I bet they taste really good!


----------



## licia (Feb 13, 2006)

My dad really liked peanut butter and crackers (always Jif and Ritz crackers). I know it isn't the wisest thing to eat, but if I've worked in the yard and got too tired, I can eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and drink a glass of milk and am restored quicker than anything else. I don't do it often, but when I need it, nothing else works as well.


----------



## Rebam98 (Feb 13, 2006)

Caine said:
			
		

> Try REAL peanut butter (if the ingredients list anything other than peanuts and salt, it ain't real peanut butter!) and low or sugarless jelly, jam or preserves (try Polaner All Fruit Preserves, which have no added sugar) on whole grain bread. Now THAT is healthy!




I agree ....


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

Husband was recommended to have PB on Triscuits (I buy the low fat) as his evening snack by the dietician he went to when he was told to straighten up his diet or go on insulin.  He eats 3 crackers with a smear of PB on each.  His doctor says he's amazed -- that his numbers come out so perfectly now that he has a hard time believeing he diagnosed him as diabetic to begin with.  It's funny because I really didn't change how I cook at all, just changed the timing of when he eats and use measuring cups to serve the starches.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 11, 2006)

When I read the original question, is pb&j healthy, I thought, of course it is.   But I was thinking of my pb&j's.  I am passionate about good bread and make all the breads we eat.  In my sandwich bread, I use only whole wheat flour, no white flour.  And, one can not say it too many times, use natural peanut butters, do not consume hydrogenated peanut butters, bad for the heart and arteries.  And then the best part, my homemade wild black raspberry jam, seeds and all....sigh......  I usually use one slice of bread to make a half sandwich.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to add my two cents

As a health nut and vegan I have to say...
NO peanut butter is not as healthy as other nut butters. Try almond butter or cashew butter and be sure they are without hydrogenated oils or fats. If you purchace them at a health food store you will have better luck.
The healthy jelly would be that made without sugar or artificial sweeteners such as Just Fruit.
And of course on whole wheat bread or another wholegrain bread.


----------



## Barb33 (May 9, 2006)

1 tbls. of pb on a slice of whole wheat bread or believe it or not. PB on celery is good and is recomended for a snack on the mediterranean diet which I am on. It has proven to be quite successful for me. I am loosing weight and enjoying some very tasty recipes.


----------

